# Good aquarium lights



## stanluca (Aug 8, 2012)

Just found this on their Facebook page

Have these lights on my tank and totally happy with the results. I posted some pictures in the gallery. Paid $279.99 for mine (Ocean Blue).

They are running a special with coupon code for the Sky Blue model for $239.99 with coupon code affiliate080612a. I'm going to get another one. Just want to share with y'all.

Thanks.

:fish-gift:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Please don't advertise lights here like that. Its considered spam.


----------



## stanluca (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry about that. It's not meant to be an advertisement. I just found the deal to be good and thought I would share would everybody my experience and save others some money. :fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

never seen them before,but seems like everbody thinks the leds i use are expensive,I'd have 8 linear feet of led for that price. Pin point? Not what most want or practical. Lets all try to emulate nature. The sun does not pin point anything(land or sea.)Hope they work for you, I'll say no thanks.


----------



## tcFoo (Aug 8, 2012)

never seen the LED aquarium light like this.
yea.....it's kinda expensive and out of my budget now 
but it's really fancy though. maybe i will consider them in the future.

thanks for the deal anyways


----------

